# Kitchen Reno: Need Help with Counters



## nycguy23 (Sep 27, 2019)

Hey everybody, I'm new here! I just started to think about a kitchen renovation and was wondering if anyone had any suggestions for a stone counter material and where I should look. I'm in the NYC area, if that helps.


----------



## lmgoodhair (Sep 24, 2019)

I'm from North Jersey and went to Marble in Ridgefield Park and got a sweet white marble countertop there. You should check them out. Really helpful for me, hope it is the same for you.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Welcome to the Forum...

Try Brooklyn, under the Gowanus from about 35 St South...LOTS of places...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi NYC and welcome. When you get a minute how about changing your name from N/A to something a little more personal.


----------



## David Bradford (Sep 12, 2019)

Welcome to the board. I am partial to granite but I'm in AZ so I wouldn't know where to look in NY.


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

Where's New York?


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

We went with a quartz top. Manufactured, very damage resistant and no pores to catch wine and other stains. Plan to go look at and select your slab in person. Even slabs of similar material can look quite different.


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Welcome aboard NYC23. You should have tons of places to shop for your material but I'm guessing you're asking more about what to use versus where to get it? Usually when I approach a project like this I'll visit a few places that specialize in what the task is and get a feel for what's out there and their strengths and weaknesses are. A bit of research will go a long way so that the project turns out the way you want. You're doing an expensive project so do the homework, decide on what you want/like, and then proceed.


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

We choose the material after spending a few hours with a consultant at HD. Went to the shop where they cut it to select the piece they cut it from. It has held up very well and requires no maintenance.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, NYC.
Please show some pictures of your project progress.


----------

